# Weight loss



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Weight loss to date 48 lbs. :banana02:

That is since July 16, 07.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

WOW Ruby - that is great! I feel like such a slacker!


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I have 21 more lbs to loose to reach my goal.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

I started last April with increasing my exercise. It wasn't until about October that I started paying more attention to what I ate. I've lost about 20 lbs so far and would like to lose another 20. That would get me to about 165 which is where I was when I got married 17 years ago. I think it would be great if I could fit into my wedding gown for my 20th anniversary!

Are you following a particular diet or program?


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

That's great Cindy. All it takes is determation. I can't do much exersizing because of my disibality. But I do get out and work in my container garden.

That's my goal weight also. My Dr. wouldn't let me set it any lower. He said wait until I reach it then we would talk about more.

I weighed 115 when I married back in 1963. I know I'll never weigh that again. But the lowest I've been since my oldest child was born in 1964 was 169. That was the day I came home from the hospital. Just went up from there. My highest weight was 247, but when I started this last July I was 234.

What I've been doing is eating breakfast about 9 o'clock then don't eat again until around 4. Also cut out white rice, white potatoes, white bread and sugar.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Ruby said:


> I weighed 115 when I married back in 1963.



You sound like my Mama! They just celebrated their 50th anniversary and when we were looking at the wedding pictures, everyone looked like stick people, they were so skinny!

I have lost most of my weight from walking. My "diet" consists of eating more of what I should and less of what I shouldn't. That has worked out pretty well except that lately I've been getting hungry about 1 1/2 - 2 hours after dinner. I would not be able to do what you are doing with going without lunch. If I don't eat something pretty much on schedule, I get bad headaches.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Sounds like you might have blood sugar problems. I used to be that way years ago. But I found out that it was a sugar high I was having. If I ate carbs for breakfast without protein then about 2 hours later I would get very shakey and have a headache. After I started eating protein for breakfast I do fine for several hours, because the protein keeps my blood sugar level.

I usually eat eggs and some sort of meat wrap for breakfast. But since DH and I are both retired we don't eat breakfast until 9 or 10 o'clock. For someone who has to work and can't wait that long for breakfast it probably wouldn't work.

Have you tried the South Beach Diet. It's really not a diet but a life style eating change. That's really how I got started on loosing. You just basicly eat healthier. Google South Beach Diet Forum and you can read all about it.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

I have thought that I might have a blood sugar problem but every time I'm checked it is in the normal range. I do okay between breakfast (oatmeal) and lunch (leftovers, soup, or sandwich) and usually between lunch and dinner (varies). It's only in those couple of hours after dinner that I'm having a control problem.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

That is my bigges problem, I just have to have a snack at night. I have started eating low fat yogurt for snack. Only has 80 calories, sometime with a banana. Once in a while I will have some salsa with tortilla chips. I try to keep up with how many I have.

Tonight I had a peanut butter sandwich on ww bread for snack.


----------



## MarleneS (Aug 21, 2003)

Ruby, sounds like you have a plan that is working for you. Please join our Thursday Morning weigh-ins and help keep the rest of us motivated to stay on track also  Incase you missed it the Thursday weigh-in is a sticky at the top of the page.

Your saying you "just have to have a snack at night..." made me think of my Hubby who is 90% supportive, and 10% reality check for me. When I said that about chocolate at the beginning on this weighloss journey he suggested that I confront whomever it was that was forcing me to have to do it and find out what power it was they had over me to make such decisions. Thankfully he had his charming "love you" smile on....but it did give me something to think about. 

Keep up the good work.

Marlene


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Congratulations to lose that amount of weight without being able to exercise is a fantastic achievement. Me I just keep plodding along, eating less and walking every day but oh it is a slow process...... Keep up the good work!
PQ


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Ruby said:


> That is my bigges problem, I just have to have a snack at night. I have started eating low fat yogurt for snack. Only has 80 calories, sometime with a banana. Once in a while I will have some salsa with tortilla chips. I try to keep up with how many I have.
> 
> Tonight I had a peanut butter sandwich on ww bread for snack.


Ruby - I usually have yogurt in the afternoon. I did have a banana last night and that was very filling. Another option is prunes. 100 calories for 5 and they are so sweet you think you are eating candy!


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I like prunes, I really have been doing better on the snacking at night. I use to have a large bowl of buttered popcorn, or a large piece of cake, with a glass of milk. Don't do those things anymore. Would you believe I've made several cakes and pies since I've been on my weight loss and I don't crave them anymore.

I will join in on the Thursday weigh-in. I go to my TOPS weight loss group on Monday nights.

Back in the '80s I belonged to TOPS also and lost some weight, but back then I could walk and exersize. Now have major back problems and have had back surgery. The more I try to walk now the worse my back gets.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

way to go Ruby !!!! Thats awesome !!! what is TOPS ?


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

TOPS is a weight loss support group. It stands for Take Off Pounds Sensibly.

Their web-site is http://www.tops.org/

You can go to that site and find a group near you, or you can become an online member. I find I need the weekly support. We also have contest, and get awards for the loss. Also we are going to Lufkin the last weekend of this month for SRD (State Recognition Day). Our club raised enough money to pay for 5 motel rooms for 2 nights. We have lots of fun.

I go once a week, they don't tell you what diet to use or how to eat. But support you in what ever weight loss you choose. They do stress it needs to be a healthy lifestyle.


----------

